# Haddon tunnel, Derbyshire, Jun15



## The Wombat (Aug 1, 2015)

*First visited a few years ago, but always wanted to return in the summer with the foliage in full bloom. The mists inside made this difficult to illuminate, so I have concentrated my report on the ambient lighting from the airshafts. This still remains one of my favourite tunnels, and a return visit did not disappoint.
Explored with KM Punk.*

1058 yards long, it was built in 1862 so the Duke of Rutland wouldn’t have to see a train line run along his estate near Haddon Hall. Part of the Beeching report, it closed in 1968. There have been proposals to reopen the tunnel as a footpath, and more recently as an extension to the peak rail heritage line.










































The mists of Haddon tunnel















And finally...





thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

I so love this tunnel wombat and I will visit it one day.i need it..really loving your shots from here mate.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 1, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I so love this tunnel wombat and I will visit it one day.i need it..really loving your shots from here mate.



Thanks Mikey, Kind words from an excellent photographer like yourself 
Its tough to illuminate in here as its misty; but it is a gorgeous tunnel to photograph


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 1, 2015)

It's the mist and greenery and light coming through that I love so much.and thank you..I do try my best.


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2015)

You got some really great shots there! Thank you.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 2, 2015)

krela said:


> You got some really great shots there! Thank you.



Cheers Krela 
Hopefully better than my photos from a few years ago


----------



## HughieD (Aug 2, 2015)

You did good bud. Really captured that nicely.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice! Liking that last shot a lot mate.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks DJ and Hughie


----------



## night crawler (Aug 3, 2015)

Certainly worth the revisit


----------



## degenerate (Aug 3, 2015)

I really like the shot of the mist with the light coming through the shaft.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2015)

Many thanks all


----------

